# All American Sharpener



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Does anyone own one of these bad boys?

https://www.allamericansharpener.com/shop

I'm looking at the 5000 model that does straight and mulching blades.



I currently have the Yellow Hornet jig and am not really happy with it. I just can't seem to put a sharp edge on my bades.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm new to the lawn mower maintenance world, so please forgive my ignorance. But this just seems to be a fancy blade holder at certain degrees, but you still have the variable of holding the grinder 'straight' which still could affect the angle of the blade? or are the flap discs more 'forgiving'?


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

Boberto said:


> I'm new to the lawn mower maintenance world, so please forgive my ignorance. But this just seems to be a fancy blade holder at certain degrees, but you still have the variable of holding the grinder 'straight' which still could affect the angle of the blade? or are the flap discs more 'forgiving'?


This jig keeps everything lined up perfectly from what I have seen. The rod on the back end attaches where the side handle does on your grinder so everything stays in place. The price tag is what scares me off...looks like it works great.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

I may be late in knowing about this gadget. Looks pretty easy to use.

https://www.amazon.com/ProTool-Lawnmower-Blade-Sharpener-Works-Power/dp/B003N2V59C


----------



## lobitz68 (Mar 21, 2019)

JRS 9572 said:


> I may be late in knowing about this gadget. Looks pretty easy to use.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ProTool-Lawnmower-Blade-Sharpener-Works-Power/dp/B003N2V59C


These have been around a while... I have one and it is a pain in the butt to use. It also will not provide near the same result as what is linked above.


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

Spend the extra money and get the 5005 as this will allow you to grind at any angle that you want to if it is between 15 and 45 degrees. These are very well made and easy to use and get a good clean consistent edge.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

lobitz68 said:


> Boberto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm new to the lawn mower maintenance world, so please forgive my ignorance. But this just seems to be a fancy blade holder at certain degrees, but you still have the variable of holding the grinder 'straight' which still could affect the angle of the blade? or are the flap discs more 'forgiving'?
> ...


After watching a few more videos of it actually being used vs. just talking through it, I can see it's pretty close to a flawless system. I care about my lawn, but since I'm just starting out taking care of it, I can see better use of the money. But it's still pretty cool!


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

have had mine for almost two years? work's excellent.sharpen Honda(with adapter) Toro and ego blades.if you think about it price isn't a concern to me because you can use a cheap grinder.the tool itself will last forever with no electric issues compared to a plug in grinder.i believe I saw two guys on you tube trying to get free ones to review it and they got turned down and had to purchase for honest review.i respect a company like that.


----------



## FatChance (Jul 8, 2018)

Bought mine last year and love it. So easy to get a straight, sharp edge. Agree with the above comments on getting the 5005. It makes it a lot easier to change the angle when needed.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Any cheaper knock offs? Lol......


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Any cheaper knock offs? Lol......


I'd imagine a DIY wouldn't be too hard to do. Have a 'standard base' that holds some wooden blade holder that you cut at the angle you want, come up with a clamping mechanism. Then just use some steel stock for the arms. Would it be as precise and wear out over time? Probably, but if you're a home owner and don't have a small yard, it may be something to get you by. Like for me in MN, I cut my grass only 6? months out of the year, so on average sharpen my blade 6 times a year at doing it once a month.

Think I found my weekend project. :lol:


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

NJ-lawn said:


> Any cheaper knock offs? Lol......


This sharpeners quality is top notch. Yeah, it's somewhat expensive but this will last you a lifetime. I bet that a knockoff would be a big disappointment.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Excellent, this is the feedback that I was hoping for.



FatChance said:


> Bought mine last year and love it. So easy to get a straight, sharp edge. Agree with the above comments on getting the 5005. It makes it a lot easier to change the angle when needed.


Wish I had gone with this sharpener instead of the Yellow Hornet but I saw good reviews on it the problem is it just doesn't give my particular blades a good edge across the whole cutting surface. So it's a big yellow paperweight for me.



ram82 said:


> have had mine for almost two years? work's excellent.sharpen Honda(with adapter) Toro and ego blades.if you think about it price isn't a concern to me because you can use a cheap grinder.the tool itself will last forever with no electric issues compared to a plug in grinder.i believe I saw two guys on you tube trying to get free ones to review it and they got turned down and had to purchase for honest review.i respect a company like that.


Yeah they don't seem to go on sale either like some Youtubers mentioned. This is one of those buy once cry once purchases, it should last a lifetime - Which model did you get?



dkggpeters said:


> Spend the extra money and get the 5005 as this will allow you to grind at any angle that you want to if it is between 15 and 45 degrees. These are very well made and easy to use and get a good clean consistent edge.


Thanks for the input. How long have you had yours and how often do you use it? Hey, 3rd post, just joined, from Ohio....you don't work for the company do you? :lol:


----------



## ram82 (Dec 19, 2018)

i don't remember model number but it's the more expensive one that you can sharpen mulching blades on


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

I just clamp my blades in a vise and file them by hand. Or use my bench grinder if I need to, then file the blade to finish.

For $160, I can use that money to buy a lifetime supply of new blades and metal files. But it looks trick. So there's that....


----------



## FatChance (Jul 8, 2018)

FlowRider said:


> I just clamp my blades in a vise and file them by hand. Or use my bench grinder if I need to, then file the blade to finish.
> 
> For $160, I can use that money to buy a lifetime supply of new blades and metal files. But it looks trick. So there's that....


Originally that was my thought exactly. But I got tired of the angle of the blade changing all the time due to my skills. That is why I ended up going with this device. I actually went with the Model 5005EXT which comes with the extra pins.

Is it expensive, you bet. But I can tell you the product is absolutely built like a tank. High quality work. More importantly to me is it is made in America. Completely.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

FatChance said:


> FlowRider said:
> 
> 
> > I just clamp my blades in a vise and file them by hand. Or use my bench grinder if I need to, then file the blade to finish.
> ...


It does exude quality and yes $200+ is a lot to swallow for a homeowner but assuming it works as well as advertised, a person could offer their own sharpening service and pay for the unit pretty quickly. Going with the adjustable 5005 model. :thumbup:


----------



## dkggpeters (May 31, 2019)

dkggpeters said:


> Spend the extra money and get the 5005 as this will allow you to grind at any angle that you want to if it is between 15 and 45 degrees. These are very well made and easy to use and get a good clean consistent edge.


Thanks for the input. How long have you had yours and how often do you use it? Hey, 3rd post, just joined, from Ohio....you don't work for the company do you? :lol:
[/quote]

Haha, I do not work for the company. Just happen to live in Ohio. I have only had for a week and sharpened current blades plus some old ones that were really dinged up. Was able to get them to be usable. Yes, it is expensive but you could easily sharpen neighbors blades for $10 a crack and offset the cost if you wanted to.


----------



## JoeyDonatelli (Apr 4, 2018)

I would like to know if anyone else has used this? thinking about purchasing but... Seems like a lot of money for a jig.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

The angle grinder I picked up at northern tool for less than $20 works great for my blades...


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

ctrav said:


> The angle grinder I picked up at northern tool for less than $20 works great for my blades...


+1 I got mine at Harbor Freight and grabbed a set of flap discs. It's is quick and does a good job.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I realize this is an older thread, but just wanted to chime in. I had built a jig to sharpen my blades and wasn't really happy with it. Just decided to spend the money and get the 5005 since my last new set had all the tips rounded off by a "professional" I figured i'm not going that route again.

I set it up and sharpened a couple blades over the weekend and it puts a great consistent edge on every blade, every time. i just used a 60 grit flap disc with mine and just a few passes each blade put a nice cutting edge on there. I am very pleased with this thing.

It also feels pretty robust, I don't envision every needing another blade sharpening system in my lifetime.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Great to hear @wiread! I bought one late last year to sharpen the blades on the zero turn I'm using at our new place, but I haven't unboxed it yet. They're not cheap, but I think it's a great design and I'm proud to support an American small business. :thumbsup:


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

It's as great as it is simple and well built. Knowing it was going to an American small business made me happy send my cash for the product. It was worth it


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

is there a forum discount on the All American Sharpener by chance?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

steffen707 said:


> is there a forum discount on the All American Sharpener by chance?


Unfortunately, no. This is from their website:



> Discounts and Special Offers
> 
> We don't blame you.
> 
> ...


I think that's a respectable stance. At least we don't have to worry about whether or not we got the best deal. :lol:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

With all the tools and gadgets out there I think I have tried them all. With the exception of maybe some $1800+ machines that are available. Nothing beats an angle grinder and a flap disk. I can do all three blades in roughly 7 minutes. And that's not a simple hone either.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That's what I like about the All American Sharpener. It's essentially just a jig for my angle grinder/flap disk.


----------



## ALPHA (Aug 25, 2021)

I looked at the All American really hard. I wound up with a RBG-710 instead and I really dig it. I can do my zero turns, tow behind Woods mower and probably brush hog blades too.


----------



## Tim80 (Sep 4, 2021)

JoeyDonatelli said:


> I would like to know if anyone else has used this? thinking about purchasing but... Seems like a lot of money for a jig.


I have one and I really like it. One problem I had was that I had an old Mikita grinder and the handle (and therefore the threads were on the wrong side. Make sure you get one or have one of the grinders they recommend.

I used to use a bench grinder, a hand grinder (the Mikita - freehand) and hand files. All of them sucked as far as keeping a decent angle on the blade. They were also just more work. I fasten my blades into the jig and a few passes of the grinder result in a very nice edge.

As for cost, two things. One: I have five blades. Four are for my riding mower. There's a mulching set and there's a high lift set. The high lift set is for fall clean up so I only sharpen them once per season. The other set is a mulching blade. I sharpen them twice per season. I also have a mulching blade on my push mower. That gets sharpened twice. That's 8 to 10 sharpening per season. This tool does a good job fast. Time is worth something. Especially if you're paying someone to sharpen you blades, it will pay for itself. Second, it does it correctly. I tried all of the diy ways and never was satisfied. However, when I paid someone else to sharpen my blades, I was even less satisfied. Most people are hacks.

Bottom line is that for a person with OCD this tool is a godsend.


----------



## Retromower (Jan 28, 2021)

I can do the same thing with my die grinder and it will probably last me a lifetime and didnt cost $160. LOL


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Like anything else, it's not for everyone.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

Ware said:


> Like anything else, it's not for everyone.


I love the simplicity of it. The cost is a slight turn off however. I'm in the market for a sharpener and this may be the route I'll take


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

This thing will last forever so I couldn't care less about the cost. I was paying 8 bucks a blade and the last one they rounded all my tips.

Now I keep my 3 sets of 3 sharp all year and swap them out and I get a consistent great blade every time. I actually look forward to doing to it. Beats the heck out of freehand grinders or bastard files


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

wiread said:


> This thing will last forever so I couldn't care less about the cost. I was paying 8 bucks a blade and the last one they rounded all my tips.


I've been procrastinating over a few different machines for about a month since my new mower arrived. Place near me(outdoor equipment rental and sales) charges 5 bucks a blade and did a good job till they got bought out a few months back by a big name company and then ultimately closed their doors all together. Now I really need my own setup. Pulled the trigger on the 5005 yesterday and just got the email it shipped just now. I decided to take a blade off the new bobcat last week and get the measurements for a new set of blades when I noticed the stock blades had a blunt edged on em. Not even dull just a straight up poor cut to begin with smh.


----------



## BurtMacklinFBI (Jul 17, 2021)

Well I would definitely recommend the All American sharpener :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah you're not going to freehand an edge like that. :thumbup:


----------

